
That's 'Billion' with a 'B': Scaling to the Next Level at WhatsApp (2014) - Tomte
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c12cYAUTXXs
======
mikece
How accurate is it to say that WhatsApp's ability to scale is mainly a
function of it being written in Erlang?

